# How to turn on internal speakers in toshiba tv



## Frank$$ (Aug 25, 2010)

My toshiba tv was used with external amp and speakers. Now I want to use as stand alone tv and am unable to find how to turn the internal speakers back on.

Any ideas out there


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Not sure about your Toshiba but typically you go into the: MENU>AUDIO>EXTERNAL SPEAKER>OFF


----------

